# M/T Mary Else Tholstrup



## JuliaKlassefilm (5 mo ago)

Hi all,

I'm producing a do***entary about four photographers, one of whom is Else Tholstrup, the woman behind the name given to M/T Mary Else Tholstrup. She's 93 years old today.

I'm looking for pictures of the tanker, as we're looking to use one in the film. Preferably in colour. Preferably with her name visible. Anybody in here, who served on her who happen to have taken pictures of her? Due to copyrights it's important that you would have taken the picture yourself. 

Thanks a lot, hope to get some pics  Feel free to e-mail me, if it's easier.
Best,
Julia Mejnertsen
[email protected]


----------



## willincity (Jul 11, 2007)

have a look into this thread on the site .......... maybe just maybe
*Edit:*
sorry I note that you had already posted on the thread


----------



## JuliaKlassefilm (5 mo ago)

willincity said:


> have a look into this thread on the site .......... maybe just maybe
> *Edit:*
> sorry I note that you had already posted on the thread


Yes, I did  Thanks for your reply though!


----------

